# 24 tooth rechromed Schwinn skip tooth chainring



## RPower (Mar 11, 2022)

Perfect with no scratches, 24 tooth.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Mar 13, 2022)

$22.00  PP/FF 👍


----------



## RPower (Mar 13, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------

